# installing an auxilliary transmission cooler for my vw mk3 golf



## tariklb (Mar 20, 2013)

does installing an auxilliary transmission cooler for my vw mk3 golf will help to reduce oil temp.

thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

what oil? doubtful, but a real oil cooler helps a ton.


----------

